# Peugeot Boxer with full air suspension



## aldercow (Dec 29, 2009)

Apologies - I Know this topic has been talked about before, but anybody give me advice on full air suspension on a Boxer.

I have just bought a panel van conversion on a new Boxer XLWB.
I have two requirements:
1. To improve ride comfort on todays pot holed roads
2. To be able to increase the ground clearance so I can get it on my sloping drive without grounding.

It currently has rear air assist, but this does not raise it much & you have to manually connect a 12v compressor each time to pump up.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello Andy,

Have you considered glide-rite?

TM


----------

